
SuperGLUE, a New Benchmark for NLP - alok-g
https://medium.com/@wang.alex.c/introducing-superglue-a-new-hope-against-muppetkind-2779fd9dcdd5
======
alok-g
See also: [1] Excerpts:

"Within one year of release, several NLP models have already surpassed human
baseline performance on the GLUE benchmark."

"According to Facebook AI, humans can obtain 100% accuracy on COPA while
Google's BERT achieved only 74%, signifying there is a lot of room for NLP
improvement."

[1] [https://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-deepmind-nyu-and-
uw-b...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-deepmind-nyu-and-uw-build-new-
benchmarking-platform-for-ai-language-understanding/)

